# الاعمال الصحيه



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

ايه رايكم نبتدى موضوع عن الاعمال الصحيه نتناول فيه شرح و توضيح و اللى عنده ملفات يحطها و اللى عنده استفسارات او مشاكل يقولها
عاوزين نشوف مدى اهتمام الناس بالموضوع الاول و بعدين نبتدى على بركه الله تعالى


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

لا يجوز خلط مواسير الصرف مع دكتات التكييف


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

والله فكرة طيبه كصاحبها
مع اني لن اكون مقدما لمعلومات لها اهمية كبيرة بسبب ضعفي في هذا المجال اذ لم اعمل به نهائيا من قبل


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لا يجوز خلط مواسير الصرف مع دكتات التكييف


انا مقلتش خلط يا نجم
بس عشان المجال ملوش قسم
و عشان مرتبط بصوره اسايه بالاعمال الميكانيكيه للمنشات ممكن نعمل له موضوع منفصل
هو ده الاقتراح


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> والله فكرة طيبه كصاحبها
> مع اني لن اكون مقدما لمعلومات لها اهمية كبيرة بسبب ضعفي في هذا المجال اذ لم اعمل به نهائيا من قبل


اولا شكرا يا جهاد على الاطراء
ثانيا وجودك معانا لوحده كفايه وشرف لينا
ثالثا انا و لله الحمد عندى شويه خبره مش بطاله فى الموضوع
فلو فيه حد تانى يخش يزق زقه كده معانا يبقى كويس جدا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

كان اخونا العزيز ابن العميد قد بدأ بهذا التوجه مشكورا وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=92967


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا جهاد انا هحاول اتواصل ممعاه و كمان اعتقد ان زيكو عنده درايه كويسه بالموضوع و الله المستعان


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (8 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> شكرا يا جهاد انا هحاول اتواصل ممعاه و كمان اعتقد ان زيكو عنده درايه كويسه بالموضوع و الله المستعان


 

وزيكو لن يقصر بتقديم ما عنده ان شاء الله
نحن بالانتظار يا زيكو


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

هو الموضوع مش عاجب الناس و اللا ايه و اللا الناس اصلا بطلت تشترك حتى بمجرد راى و عاوزين يخشوا يحملوا كتب و برامج و يمشوا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

انت فين يا زيكو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

زيكو شكله مش حابب يخش فى الموضوع ده


----------



## alaa_84 (9 مارس 2009)

فكرة طيبة أخى الكريم


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2009)

ان شاء الله يا علاء هنبتدى الموضوع قريب جدا


----------



## amr fathy (9 مارس 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا وخاصة ان اعمل فى هذا المجال الصحى والحريق وان شاء الله يبدا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> زيكو شكله مش حابب يخش فى الموضوع ده


 لا زال الامل موجود بتدخل زيكو بالموضوع
زيكو لا يتولى يوم الزحف


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

ولا اى حد هيتولى يوم الزحف ان شاء الله
المهم ان يوم الزحف يجى يا رب


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

المشكله انى فعلا مبعرفش اشرح او بمعنى اصح مبعرفش ارتب افكارى عشان ابتدى و مش عارف الحل ايه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

انت فين يا زانتي؟ عشمتنا بالموضوع وهربت؟ هتروح مني فين يا بوي؟
جهاد:73:زانتي
زيكو :19:زانتي


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

و الله يا جهاد ما ناسى
بس الاتصالات واعدينى من 3 اسابيع يدخلوا لى النت فى البيت و بيلاوعونى و الفايلات اللى هحطها فى المشاركات موجوده اصلا فى البيت و عمال اساسا احضر الموضوع كل ما اروح احضر و ارتب و عارف انى فى الاخر مش هعرف اكتب حاجه منظمه تتفهم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

المشكله ان انت لو عملت موضوع جامد وكسر الدنيا مش هتعرف برده اهميته عند الناس لان محدش هيرد انا بدات اتأكد ان محدش هيشارك بمعلومه طالما اصلا هو مش عوز يشارك بكلمه شكر ----المشكله مش بحث عن كلمه شكر المشكله محدش عاوز يشارك معلوماته--- تحبوا تعرفوا مين اللي بيقول كلمه شكر اللي بيشارك ولكن المتلقى ولا يفرق معاه مليون كلمه لو هو اصلا مش بيشارك--- انا شفت في منتديات اجنبيه انك بتعمل شرح مختصر للموضوع واللي عاوز يحمل الموضوع او يشوفو كامل لازم يكتب تعليق -- والا ما اسباب اختفاء الكثير من رواد المنتدى المتميزين مثل م/قشانه او غيره هل خلصت معلوماته؟؟؟ اشك!!! اكيد كل واحد بيتعلم كل يوم حاجه جديده لكن هو بس اللي بيتعلم؟؟واذا فيه غيره بيتعلم طيب ما يشاركنا المعلومه ولكن اقسم العرب الا يتحدوا شعوبا وبلادا وحكومات ولا حتى في العلم مشاركات


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا جهاد ما ناسى
> بس الاتصالات واعدينى من 3 اسابيع يدخلوا لى النت فى البيت و بيلاوعونى و الفايلات اللى هحطها فى المشاركات موجوده اصلا فى البيت و عمال اساسا احضر الموضوع كل ما اروح احضر و ارتب و عارف انى فى الاخر مش هعرف اكتب حاجه منظمه تتفهم


 ربنا يسهل امورك وانا على ثقة بأنك ستتحفنا بافضل ما لديك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> المشكله ان انت لو عملت موضوع جامد وكسر الدنيا مش هتعرف برده اهميته عند الناس لان محدش هيرد انا بدات اتأكد ان محدش هيشارك بمعلومه طالما اصلا هو مش عوز يشارك بكلمه شكر ----المشكله مش بحث عن كلمه شكر المشكله محدش عاوز يشارك معلوماته--- تحبوا تعرفوا مين اللي بيقول كلمه شكر اللي بيشارك ولكن المتلقى ولا يفرق معاه مليون كلمه لو هو اصلا مش بيشارك--- انا شفت في منتديات اجنبيه انك بتعمل شرح مختصر للموضوع واللي عاوز يحمل الموضوع او يشوفو كامل لازم يكتب تعليق -- والا ما اسباب اختفاء الكثير من رواد المنتدى المتميزين مثل م/قشانه او غيره هل خلصت معلوماته؟؟؟ اشك!!! اكيد كل واحد بيتعلم كل يوم حاجه جديده لكن هو بس اللي بيتعلم؟؟واذا فيه غيره بيتعلم طيب ما يشاركنا المعلومه ولكن اقسم العرب الا يتحدوا شعوبا وبلادا وحكومات ولا حتى في العلم مشاركات


 معك حق الى حد بعيد ولكن يا صديقي عندما نضع مشاركة لا ننتظر الشكر او التعليق بقدر ما ننتظر ان بستفيد منها من يستفيد ويدعها من لا يرغب واجر من يشارك عند الله.
****** زيكو غير توقيعه:8:


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

يا زيكو الثبات و تجديد النيه هما اللى حيهونوا عليك الموضوع ده


----------



## eng.duraid (17 مارس 2009)

حلو يا شباب موضوع ممتاز. احناج الى برنامج لتصميم اقطار انابيب الصرف الصحي للخطوط الرئيسية. الرجاء تزويدي بنسخه ان كان لديكم. مع التقدير


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

eng.duraid قال:


> حلو يا شباب موضوع ممتاز. احناج الى برنامج لتصميم اقطار انابيب الصرف الصحي للخطوط الرئيسية. الرجاء تزويدي بنسخه ان كان لديكم. مع التقدير


حتى نلتقى : 
خش على موقع ايليت و هات ايليت دراينيج و انا هبقى اديلك مفتاح تفعيل البرنامج او هاته من هنا من المكتبه
لحين اشعار اخر ان شاء الله
و بعدين مجاوبتش ليه فى الاستطلاع :57:


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

خد ده عرض للى ممكن يعمله البرنامج من موقع الشركه نفسها
http://www.elitesoft.com/web/plumbing/elite_dpipe_info.html
و ده لنك الداون لود
http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/dpsetup.exe
و المفتاح فى المرفقات
و لو هتسالنى افعله ازاى اقول لك يا سى دى
بالصلاه ع النبى كده تستب البرنامج عادى خالص
و بعدين تطلع جرى على السى درايف
تروح واخد بعضك و تفتح فولدر الايليت
و بعدينن جوه الايليليت هتلاقى فولدر اسمه Dpipe
افتحه
تكون قبل ده كله عملت كوبى للملف اللى فى المرفقات (بعد ما تفك الضغط تاخد الملف اللى جوه)
و تروح عامل بايست 
لو هددك وقال لك ان الملف اصلا موجود اوعى تقلق منه خالص
و دمتم


----------



## eng.duraid (17 مارس 2009)

تسلم يا وردة. ما قصرت


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

انت تؤمر يا نجم
تحت امرك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

الاعمال الصحية:
نستعرض في هذا الجزء الاعمال الصحية الداخلية للمباني وتشمل الاعمال الصحية لاي مبني
ا- اعمال الصرف الصحي للمبني
ب- اعمال التغذية بالمياة للمبني (تشمل مواسيرمياة الشرب و شبكة الحريق -سواء كانت شبكة الحريق من النوع الجاف أو النوع الرطب )
ج- أعمدة (مواسير) تصريف مياة الامطار
وقد نبدأ بالاعمال الصحية عند تنفيذ اعمال الاساسات بالمبني فقد نضع داخل الاساسات مواسير الصرف العمومية للمبني لذلك لابد لنا من اتخاذ الاتي :

1-الدراسة المتأنية للمناسيب الخاصة بالموقع والمبني
2-علاقة ماسورة الصرف الخاصة بالمبني بالشبكه العموميه للصرف
3- علاقة التغذية بالمياة للمبني بشبكة التغذية العمومية
4-دراسة اماكن الصرف والتغذية وتوزيع الاجهزة للمبني باللوح الهندسية وتحديد اماكنها بكل دقة
5- دراسة الخامات المتوفرة لدينا ودراسة هل تناسب استخدامات المبني من عدمه ومدي الحاجة الي اختيار مواد بديلة
6-لابد لنا من اختيار (دولاب ) طاقم العمل من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة وبالطبع الامانه
-كانت هذه مقدمه للاعمال الصحية لابد منها
الاعمال الصحية الداخلية للمباني:
اولا اعمال الصرف الصحي للمباني:
نعلم جيدا ان الغرض من اعمال الصرف الصحي هو التخلص من المتخلفات بدورات المياة والمطابخ والغسيل وما الي ذلك بطريقة صحية من الاماكن التي يتخلف عن استخدامها متخلفات سائلة الي خارج المبني عن طريق مواسير الصرف الي المجاري .
وتنقسم المجاري الي نوعين :
أ- مجاري عمومية (شبكة من خطوط الصرف بالشوارع مربوطة بغرف تفتيش خاصة والشبكة تعمل بالانحدار الي ان تنتقل المخلفات الي محطات الرفع ثم بدورها تنقلها الي محطة المعالجة )
ب- المجاري الخاصة (البيارات والخزانات)وفيها تتجمع المخلفات التي عن طريق عربات (الشفط) تقوم بسحب المتخلفات لخارج المنطقة
-وكما ذكرنا يتم الصرف عن طريق مواسير الصرف والتي تختلف تسميتها طبقا لعملها وهناك نوعان رئيسيان:
أ- مواسير الصرف weste pipes
ب- مواسير العمل soil pipes
اولا مواسير الصرف weste pipes وهي مواسير صرف خاصة بنقل مياة الغسيل
كالمياة المتخلفه من كل من:
1- حوض غسيل الاواني بالمطبخ
2- حوض غسيل الوجه
3- البانيو (احواض الحمامات بأنواعها)
4- سيفونات الارضية
السيفونات (traps )
والسفونات عبارة عن حاجز مائي يسمح المياة والمتخلفات من الاجهزة الصحية الي المواسير مع منع مرور الغازات المتكونه من التسرب الي داخل المبني
وتوضع مع الاجهزة ويلاحظ ذلك عند تركيب الاحواض ويصنع داخليا بالمرحاض سواء كان افرنجي او بلدي (يفضل ان تكون السلطانية والسيفون من قطعة واحدة وفي حالة وجود قطعتين اي قاعدة وسيفون نص الكود المصري علي ضرورة ان يزود المرحاض بسيفون(عازل او حاجز مائي) عبارة عن ماسورة ملتوية علي شكل حرف p او s توضع اسفل السلطانية عند المخرج وبقطر لا يقل عن 10 سم
بحيث لا يقل عمق الحاجز او العازل به عن 5 سم وله فتحة تهوية مباشرة او عن طريق الماسورة المتصلة به الي اقرب عامود تهوية )
ويمكننا تقسيم انواع السيفونات طبقا لمادة صنعها الي عدة انواع نذكر منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
1- سيفونات من البلاستيك
2- سيفونات من الرصاص
3- سيفونات الزهر
4- سيفونات من النحاس
-كما يمكنا تقسيم السيفونات طبقا لطريقة عملها الي نوعين:
1- سيفونات علي شكل حرف p
2- سيفونات علي شكل حرف s
ويجب ان تتوافر بالسيفونات الشروط الاتيه:
1- القدرة علي مقاومة التفريغ الذاتي
2- القدرة علي منع مرور الغازات
3-ان يكون مرور المتخلفات سهلا كما يجب ان يكون السطح الداخلي املس تماما لتجنب التصاق
المتخلفات
4- قد نحتاج الي فتحة للكشف وللتهوية
-نظرية عمل السيفون:
ببساطة شديدة هي نفس نظرية الاواني المستطرقة وفيها يتساوي السطح(افقية واحدة) في الانابيب ذات الشعبتين
يجب ان تتساوي الضغوط هنا الضغوط الجوية من ناحية الاجهزة وضغوط الغازات المتكونه في المواسير لان السيفون يكون حلقة اتصال بين الاجهزة والمواسير
- ولكن يبقي سؤال هام جدا اي النوعين افضل؟
للاجابة عن هذا السؤال يجب علينا ان نحدد الافضليه في اي شيء فعند الحديث عن القدرة علي منع الغازات يكون السيفون من نوع s هو الافضل
اما عن الحديث عن مقاومة التفريغ الذاتي يكون السيفون من نوع p هو الافضل
يفضل عمل بايب التهويه بنفس قطر بايب العمل - حيث انه عند تشغيل السيفون يتشكل كميه مياه منصرفه بحجم بايب العمل وارتفاع تحدده كميه مياه النازله من السيفون تسقط سقوطا حرا داخل بايب العمل ويلزم تعويض هذا الفراغ بكميه هواء بنفس الحجم وبنفس سرعه سقوط المياه المصروفه
وفي حال استعمال بايب 2 انش يمكن في هذه الحاله سحب المياه داخل اقرب سيفون وفقدان الحاجر المائي الذي يمنع الغازات
- أما بالنسبة للمباول
فتعامل معاملة العمل المباول (في الاماكن العامه والمدارس والمساجد و............)(يفضل صرفة بخط خاص 3بوصة)
وتنقل المواسير المخلقات الي جاليتراب gally - traps حيث يوصل الجاليتراب بدورة الي غرفة التفتيش الخاصة بالمبني ثم تنتقل المخلفات الي المطابق العمومية -ملحوظة بسيطة وهي بخصوص صرف المباول
فلربما هي مدارس في طريقة صرفها ولكنني اتبع مدرسة اخري وهي صرف المباول علي جاليتراب خاص بصرف المباول ومنه الي عمود العمل بدلا من عمود الصرف لان صرف مياه المباول الي سيفون الارضية ومنه الي عمود الصرف قد ينتج عنه ترسب مياه المباول ولو بعض الوقت بسيفون الارضية وخروج روائح غير مستحبة لكن الصرف علي عمود العمل لا ينتج عنه ذلك لكننا نفضل صرف المباول بخط 3بوصة خاص.
ثانيا مواسير العمل soil pipes وتختص بتصريف متخلفات المراحيض وهذه تتصل مباشرة الي غرفة تفتيش المبني دون الحاجة الي جاليتراب
أنابيب(مواسير )التهوية
وتعرف بمواسير (انابيب )النفس او التنفيس او منع الامتصاص وتستخدم عند وجود في المباني متعددة الادوار ووجود مراحيض في كل دور فوق بعضهم البعض وبصرف واحد (مواسير العمل soil pipes) و نظرا لازالة الحاجز المائي بالسيفون الخاص بالقاعدة(المرحاض)بالمرحاض الاسفل فعند انسياب المياة من صندوق الطرد للمرحاض الاعلي تقوم المياة المتدفقة بامتصاص او (شفط)كمية من مياة السيفون السفلي بسبب ما يعرف بتفريغ الهواء بين الماسورة وسيفون السلطانية او القاعدة او المرحاض ولذلك نجد ضرورة عمل مواسير التهوية لتلافي ذلك
ونلاحظ ان في الادوار العليا او بالاصح بالدور الاخير لا يحدث عملية الشفط او الامتصاص لمياة السيفون (عملية التفريغ السيفوني)متي كان هناك ما يعرف بالطواير وهو وجود ارتفاع للماسورة والذي يسبب تعادل الهواء وعدم تخلخله داخل الماسورة.
وتوضع انابيب او مواسير التهوية موازية لمواسير الصرف او العمل ويوصلا معا عن طريق عمل فرع تهوية بين اعلي المرحاض وماسورة التهوية
وتكون ماسورة التهوية في الغالب قطر 2 بوصة
و مواسير التهوية تكون اما من الزهر او البي في سي او الرصاص او غيرهم

شبكة الحريق او علي وجه الدقه شبكة مواسير اطفاء الحريق
وكنا قد اشرنا في عجاله الي انه طبقا للمواصفات نلجأ في بعض الاماكن الي عمل شبكتين لاطفاء الحريق
1- شبكه جافه
2-شبكه رطبه
ونشير هنا الي انه في بعض الاماكن ايضا يطلب منا عمل خزانات للمياة الخاصة باطفاء الحريق
وايضا قد يطلب اطفاء تلقائي
وان شاء الله نلقي الضوء علي متطلبات الدفاع المدني في هذا الشأن
بالطبع قبل الحديث عن الشبكات كثيرا ما نسمع ان اشياء كثيرة تخص اعمال الاطفاء فمثلا
- حنفية اطفاء الحريق الموضوعه علي الحائط لها مواصفات خاصة بها
وكذلك الحنفية الموجوده تحت الارض بمشتملاتها لها مواصفات خاصة
ايضا لابد ان نعرف مواصفات دولاب حفظ لوازم المطافيء ومواصفات خرطوم الحريق وبوري المطافيء وجهاز الاطفاء (ثاني اكسيد الكربون)
وجهاز الاطفاء الرغوي وايضا لابد ان نحدد مكان وصلة عربة الاطفاء والموجوده تحت الارض وبالطبع قطر مواسير شبكة اطفاء الحريق
ولابد لنا ان نحدد مكان كل شيء علي الطبيعة وعمل لوحة مرسوم فيها اماكن اجهزة الاطفاء ومخرج الهروب
لكن قبل الحديث عن شبكتي اطفاء الحريق الرطبه والجافه قد يتبادر الي ذهن البعض منا ما الفائده من وجود شبكتين للاطفاء؟
الهدف واضح لا قدر عند حدوث حريق كبير فكيف سيقوم الافراد المتواجدين بالمبني بالاطفاء
العمليه صعبه جدا
ان كان الحريق محدود فلا باس بالطبع من استخدام الشبكه الداخليه ثم هناك نقطه اخري
هل لو وجد المبني في منطقه ضغط المياه ضعيف كيف سيكون العمل؟ بلاشك لابد من التدخل السريع لسيارات الاطفاء


الخط الجاف
يجب تزويد المبني بعامود جاف للحريق غير متصل بمصدر مياه وبقطر لا يقل عن 4 بوصة ويمتد راسيا في منطقه السلالم الموصله للاسطح و تزود بحنفيه بكل دور من النوع ذي الطاره بقطر 2.5 بوصة وتتغذي المواسير الجافه بالمياه اللازمه لاطفاء الحريق بواسطة مضخات الاطفاء المتنقله والمركبه علي عربات الاطفاء عن طريق حنفيات الحريق القريبه من المبني ولذلك تزود عند نقطة الماخذ براكور يتناسب مع معدات الاطفاء وتزود ايضا بصمام تفريغ الهواء باعلاها


ملاحظات هامه عند تركيب أعمدة الصرف:
1- ان تكون اعمدة الصرف أو العمل من قطر واحد علي انه يسمح بزيادة القطر بالادوار السفلية لزيادة كمية الصرف(خاصة في الابراج السكنية) ولا يقل القطر عن 3بوصة في الادوار العليا بأعمدة الصرف ولا يقل القطر في الادوار العليا عن 4 بوصة لاعمدة العمل
2-تستخدم المشتركات بالاعمدة لاتصال الفروعالمائله بتلك الاعمدة من نفس قطرها علي ان تسمح بحركة الصرف من الفروع المائلة الي الاعمدة بحركة دائرية(هناك مشتركات مسلوبة لكنها تركب بنفس القطر بالطبع ولا تستخدم المشتركات ذات القطر الاقل فمثلا تستخدم المشتركات 3/4 بوصة مع المواسير 4 بوصة فلا مشكله لكن لا تستخدم مشتركات 3بوصة مع المواسير 4 بوصة هذا علي سبيل المثال)
3-يراعي ان تكون الاعمدة (المواسير)رأسية تماما
4-تكون الاعمدة(المواسير)مرتفعه عن الاسطح بمسافة حوالي 150 سم
5-توضع بالاعلي طنابيش( هواية او طنبوشة) من البلاستيك او المعدن
6- التأكد من لحامات المواسير والملحقات
7-يجب مرور الهواء بالمواسير والفروع لسهولة السحب والتهوية
8-وبالطبع لا ننسي جودة الخامات والتأكد من تحملها درجات الحراره العاليه
9- ضرورة وجود طبة التسليك باعمدة الصرف والعمل لسهولة الاصلاح في حالة الانسداد للمواسير
- يراعي ان الغرض من وصل الفروع المائله بالاعمدة الرأسية بواسطة مشتركات منحنية هو توجية مياة الصرف في حركة دائرية لضمان عدم التصاق المواد الصلبة بجدران المواسير او المشتركات علي السواء
حساب أقطار مواسير الصرف:
هناك جداول تحدد معدلات الصرف لكل جهاز من الاجهزة الصحية كالاحواض والمباول والمراحيض و..................
كما انه توجد جداول اخري تحدد اقطار المواسير التي تكفي تصريف كميات المياة المتخلفة
ومنها نستطيع حساب اقطار مواسير الصرف الا انه جرت العادة لان تكون المواسير الخاصة بالفروع لتصريف الاجهزة كالتالي:
1- مواسير فروع لزوم صرف المرحاض 4بوصة
2- مواسير فروع لصرف حوض وجه 1,5 بوصة
3- مواسير فرعية لصرف حوض غسيل اواني 2 بوصة
4- مواسير صرف مياة الامطار 3 او 4 بوصة ( طبقا للمنطقة التي بها امطار )
5-مواسير لزوم التهوية (0مانعة التفريغ) لا تقل عن 2 بوصه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

*




PLUMPING ----------------------------Autocad BLOCK *
*ملفات اوتوكاد للمساعده في التصميم*​ 
*



Plumping international codeالكود العالمي لانظمه المياه والصرف*
*به جميع جداول التصميم والامثله المحلوله*​ 

*تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design *
* (مهم جداااااا)ideal standard*

*إدارة موقع=+-**شبكات المياة والصرف الصحي=+ -**ورش كهربائية وصحية=+-**إدارة المشاريع=+-**أمن وسلامة*​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

الكود المصري للاعمال الصحيه مشتملا على التصميم والتنفيذ

اتمنى ان يفيد المهتمين بمحطات المياه الشرب والصرف الصحى (روافع - تنقيه - شبكات)
الاجزاء الخمسه


تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design


----------



## الطموني (17 مارس 2009)

انا صراحة مبسوط جدا لمدا ابداع الشباب بالمشاركة
ارجو ان تعذروني عن عدم مشاركتي لكم في هذه الايام لاني صراحة مشغول اولا في البحث عن عمل و الامر الاخر اني نسيت اكستيرنال هارد ديسك مالتي في الامارات الى ان يجئ سوف افجر قنبلة معلوماتيه اسمها الكود الانجليزي في الصرف الصي و الماء و التكييف و الكهرباء اذا بدكم بس ارجوكم الانتظار و لا تنسوني من دعائكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

شباب حاولوا تربطو كل المواضيع لاعمال الصحيه مع بعض لسهوله البحث و ولنكون شبكه مترابطه قويه لتكون مرجع كامل والطموني مشكورا كمان هيضيف الكود الانجليزي لهذا الموضو وكله يتربط مع بعضه وتعالوا حطو الرابط بتاعكم في المشاركه عندي وهضيف رابط مشاركتي عند اخي في الله nak--------------- شكرا لكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

مشاركات العضو فائق التميز NAK في الاعمال الصحيه:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 الحسابات الهيدروليكية ‏(



12345 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
نسخة كاملة لبرنامج تصميم هيدروليكي لشبكات نقل الموائع ‏(



12) 


 الخزانات ‏(



123) 


 عرض مرئي مبسط حول خطوط الأنابيب ‏(



12345)


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

زيكو بما انك بدات فى الموضوع فياريت بقى تعمل موضوع جديد و سميه اى اسم خاص بالاعمال الصحيه عشان يسهل على الناس الدخول و يبقى موضوع مستقل


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

الطموني قال:


> انا صراحة مبسوط جدا لمدا ابداع الشباب بالمشاركة
> ارجو ان تعذروني عن عدم مشاركتي لكم في هذه الايام لاني صراحة مشغول اولا في البحث عن عمل و الامر الاخر اني نسيت اكستيرنال هارد ديسك مالتي في الامارات الى ان يجئ سوف افجر قنبلة معلوماتيه اسمها الكود الانجليزي في الصرف الصي و الماء و التكييف و الكهرباء اذا بدكم بس ارجوكم الانتظار و لا تنسوني من دعائكم


 ولا يهمك يا طمونى و كفايه انك معانا عشان انت دايما سباق للخير و مش محتاج تقدم لنا اعتذار 
احنا بنحبك يا راجل :84:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> زيكو بما انك بدات فى الموضوع فياريت بقى تعمل موضوع جديد و سميه اى اسم خاص بالاعمال الصحيه عشان يسهل على الناس الدخول و يبقى موضوع مستقل


 فكرة طيبه من زانتي ابو الافكار


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

الطموني قال:


> انا صراحة مبسوط جدا لمدا ابداع الشباب بالمشاركة
> ارجو ان تعذروني عن عدم مشاركتي لكم في هذه الايام لاني صراحة مشغول اولا في البحث عن عمل و الامر الاخر اني نسيت اكستيرنال هارد ديسك مالتي في الامارات الى ان يجئ سوف افجر قنبلة معلوماتيه اسمها الكود الانجليزي في الصرف الصي و الماء و التكييف و الكهرباء اذا بدكم بس ارجوكم الانتظار و لا تنسوني من دعائكم


 ادعو الله ان يسهل امورك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب رزقا حلالا طيبا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> وزيكو لن يقصر بتقديم ما عنده ان شاء الله
> نحن بالانتظار يا زيكو


 فاكر يا زانتي ان قلتلك ايه؟
زيكو لن يقصر بتقديم ما عنده ها نحن انتظرناه ولم يخيب املنا.....هو كان بيعمل احماء:16:
كلي ثقة بادارة المنتدى وهذه الثقة تجعلني متأكدا من ان زيكو سيكون من بين المتميزين في هذا المنتدى علما انه من المتميزين في نظرنا كأعضاء


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> فاكر يا زانتي ان قلتلك ايه؟
> زيكو لن يقصر بتقديم ما عنده ها نحن انتظرناه ولم يخيب املنا.....هو كان بيعمل احماء:16:
> كلي ثقة بادارة المنتدى وهذه الثقة تجعلني متأكدا من ان زيكو سيكون من بين المتميزين في هذا المنتدى علما انه من المتميزين في نظرنا كأعضاء


هقول لك زى ما بيقولوا السعودين
صح لسانك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

يا شباب مش مستاهل مواضيع جديده انا ربط كل مواضيع المياه في كل الاقسام على المشاركه بتاعتي واي مواضيع هتضاف الى اي قسم هعملها لنك على الموضوع بتاعي وياريت كلنا نعمل كده لان في مواضيع لهذا المجال مبعثره بين التكييف والميكانيكا والمدني---- تعالو زوروا المشاركه






تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design ‏(



1 2)


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> يا شباب مش مستاهل مواضيع جديده انا ربط كل مواضيع المياه في كل الاقسام على المشاركه بتاعتي واي مواضيع هتضاف الى اي قسم هعملها لنك على الموضوع بتاعي وياريت كلنا نعمل كده لان في مواضيع لهذا المجال مبعثره بين التكييف والميكانيكا والمدني---- تعالو زوروا المشاركه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ما هو عشان البعثره دى يا زيكو بقول لك لم الموضوع كله فى موضوع جديد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

وهو دا اللي حصل من امبارح يا زوق في الموضوع اللي الرابط بتاعه عندك


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2009)

ماشى يا ابو الزيك
معلش يا رجاله عشان بقالى 3 ايام فى خناق مع مديرى و مش مركز


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> هقول لك زى ما بيقولوا السعودين
> صح لسانك


تسسسسسسلم يا شييييخ.........


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 مارس 2009)

سؤال للاخوه المهندسين 
اذا عندك مبني متكون من 12 دور ومواسير الصرف من النوع pvc والمشتركات والكيعان والجلب من النوع الي بجوانات فكيف يتم تسليم المواسير للاستشاري عن طريق الاختبار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطموني (20 مارس 2009)

تسلم اخ زيكو و اخ zanitty 
و بارك الله فيك اخ جهاد على الدعاء


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

مشكورين يا جماعة احنا كلنا معاكم و منتابع وياكم بالصلاة على النبي


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> سؤال للاخوه المهندسين
> اذا عندك مبني متكون من 12 دور ومواسير الصرف من النوع pvc والمشتركات والكيعان والجلب من النوع الي بجوانات فكيف يتم تسليم المواسير للاستشاري عن طريق الاختبار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كل ما عليك انك بتعبى الخط ميه و تشوف منسوب الميه فى اعلى نقطه و تعلم عليه و تقفل الخط باى غطاء عشان محدش يزود الميه لو نقصت
خلى بالك
بعد ما تعبى الخط تسيبه فتره عشان لو جواه هوا يطلعه و يبقى عمود الماء متصل و تزود ميه و تكرر الحركه لحد ما منسوب الميه يثبت


----------



## المهندس شاطر (31 مايو 2009)

اولا مشكورين وانا معاكم انشاالله بالمعلومات القليله الي عندي نقدمه وانشاالله يستفاد الجميع


----------



## حسام الدينن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أين أنتم ي أخوان لماذا توقفتم عن التكلملة
اين انت ي اخ زانتى انت وزيكو
باللة اتمنى منكم شرح برامج الأكسل الجاهزة
وكذللك بعض البرامج الجاهزة المستخدمة فى حسابات التدفق واقطار المواسير


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخ حسام بعد هذا الموضوع قمت بعمل موضوع اسمه حسابات الصحى على قد حالى و بعدها موضوع حسابات تغذيه المياه و قد قام اغلب الاعضاء الذين يعملون فى مجال الصحى مشكورين باثراء الموضوعين بالملفات و الشرح
يا ريت تشوفهم و تشوف هل لسه محتاج شرح فى حاجه و اللا لا


----------



## حسام الدينن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ي أخ زانتى جزاك اللة خير على ردك ومجهودك
بس ي ريت تدينى اللنك الخاص بالمواضيع دى
حسابات الصحى و حسابات تغذيه المياه


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2009)

حسام الدينن قال:


> ي أخ زانتى جزاك اللة خير على ردك ومجهودك
> بس ي ريت تدينى اللنك الخاص بالمواضيع دى
> حسابات الصحى و حسابات تغذيه المياه


*حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
حسابات الصحى كلها فى ملف واحد (حاجه م الاخر)
حسابات تغذيه المياه*


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اول مرة اشوف المشاركه الرائعه دى وبصراحه انبهرت بالمجهود الرائع اللى اخوانا عاملينه الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153165.html
واتمنى ان الكل يستفيد منها 
والمشاركه دى عباره عن كتب ومراجع ورسومات كلها فى اعمال الصحى 
ونتمنى منكم الدعاء


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اه الموضوع ده رائع بجد
شكرا يا ابو حميد 
بس يا ريت ابن العميد ينظم لنا القسم شويه عشان الدرر دى متضيعش
اذا كان الاعضاء القدام بتقع منهم حاجات فما بالك بالجداد


----------



## مصعب عبدالوهاب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس اكرم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عندى معلومات عن شبكات الصرف الصحى وعن الصرف الخارجى


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم 
وكل المشاركات تنم عن اهتمام وجدية فى اخراج 
المعلومة فى ابسط وافضل صورة 

واود ان يشاركنى الاخوة فى بحث نقطة معينة واجهنا فى ميدان العمل 
حيث ان المشروع يشتمل على منشات صناعية عبارة عن ورش صيانة وغسيل وتشحيم سيارات 
وورش لحام وتصنيع خفيفة ومحطة وقود صغيرة وفى نفس الوقت مجموعة من المبانى الادارية 
ومسجد ومستوصف ( عيادة طبية ) صغير وبعض المبانى السكنية 
وعليه فان مواصفات شبكات upvc 

الا ان كان هناك راى لتوحيد نوع انابيب الصرف لتكون من الupvc
ولكن بعض المهندسين عارض هذا الراى واصر على ان تنفذ مواسير الصرف 
بمحطة الوقود وورش السيارات والصيانة من الحديد الزهر 

ارجو مناقشة هذا الموضوع وابداء وجهة نظر الاخوة المشاركين لاستنباط واستخلاص 
راى وخلاصة مبنية على رؤية علمية واضحة اومرجعية الى اكواد عالمية محددة معترف بها 

وارجوان تعود هذه الدراسة والمناقشة بالنفع للجميع 


ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------

